# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  Αυξηση range σε HC-06 module (Bluetooth)

## BloodDonor89

Καλησπερα, εχω το module HC-06 και θα ηθελα να αυξησω το range του. To οποιο θελω να το χρησιμοποιησω σε ενα τηλεκατευθυνομενο αμαξακι που θα φτιαξω με arduino. και σκεφτομουν να κολλησω κανενα συρματακι πανω στην κεραια...η να παρω κατι τετοιο http://www.ebay.com/itm/RP-SMA-femal...4XmqlDcfS5kXvQ να το κοψω στη μια ακρη να το κολλησω στη κεραια του module και το αλλο να το κολλησω πανω στο σασι του αυτοκινητου ωστε να βιδωνω την κεραια. 

Απο τεχνικης αποψης θα ειναι οκ; η επειδη ειναι κεραια για wifi δεν θα κανει. Χρειαζεται καμια γειωση; Το range του bluetooth θα αυξηθει καθολου; :Blushing: 

Αυτο ειναι:

hc06.jpg

Η κεραια του ειναι το χρυσαφι φιδακι

----------


## SProg

Εδω αναφερουν οτι με χρηση κεραιας εφτασε μεχρι τα 40-50m.

http://forum.arduino.cc/index.php?topic=318707.0


Εαν θες παραπανω αποσταση οπως >100 μετρα πας σε Xbee.

Και εγω πανω στο RC την ειχα τοποθετησει:

----------


## BloodDonor89

Το πρώτο link που διάβασα κατά την αναζήτηση μου και πήρα θάρρος να το κάνω.

Με την antenna από Wi-Fi θα δουλεύει;

Τα 40-50 μέτρα πιστεύω ότι είναι υπεραρκετα. Γιατί από ένα σημείο και μετά θα χάνω την οπτική επαφή με το rc χαχα

Edit: η antenna που εχω δείξει στο λινκ από eBay έχει και γείωση;

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A806 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

